# Laptop buying help..



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ohk guys i hav decided to buy a new laptop ...and i hav zeroed in 3 models...

*1. HP pavillion dv4-3015tx*
14 inch
2nd gen core i3 processor(2.1 ghz)
3gb RAM
500Gb HDD
DVD-RW
Ati radeon 6750(1gb DDR5)
Price 37k

*2. dell inspiron 15r*.
15 inch
2nd gen core i3 processor(2.1 ghz)
4gb RAM
500Gb hdd
blu ray 
intel hd 3000
price 41k


*3. acer aspire timelinex 5830 *
Intel Core i3 (i3, 2.10 GHz
(15.6") LED
nVIDIA GeForce GT 540M 1 GB
3 GB DDR3 SDRAM 
500 GB Serial ATA
 DVD - Writer
- Maximum Battery Run Time 9 Hour
price- unknown 


*
so i ask all the proud owners of these laptops to give a review about the laptops , battery life( in  both cases if switchable graphics  ), switchable graphics, gaming capacity, after sales service, warranty and build quality ... i would be happy if other non owners post their views. thankx.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

HP DV4 3016TX - 42k This has an i5 and 4GB ram.
Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer
ASUS K53SC-SX054D - 34k i5 and 520M.
Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer

HP has a battery life of 5hrs while general browsing, 2.5hrs while gaming.
ASUS should be around the same.
Gaming wise HP is 50% better than the ASUS.
Both have 1 year onsite warranty. ASUS also gives international warranty.

ASS of HP is decent, ASUS' is good.
Build quality is good for both.


The Dell here sucks. You won't be able to game without a graphic card.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 22, 2011)

*One thing that i want to tell more ...there is a reason i chose only core i3 processor because they may not be all powerful but upto a nyc lvl and consume less battery ....*


----------



## Prongs298 (Aug 22, 2011)

Get the hp dv4. Its best out of the ones OP mentioned.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 22, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> *One thing that i want to tell more ...there is a reason i chose only core i3 processor because they may not be all powerful but upto a nyc lvl and consume less battery ....*


On similar load levels, they have very similar power consumption. ie If both CPUs are only running a web browser, their power consumption would be similar.
Only time that the i5 will consume more power will be when the i5 is doing more work that the i3 (on load). But then it would do the work faster than the i3 anyway.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 23, 2011)

*yah point taken...please tell me how is the gaming performance..and is it enough for next 3 - 4 years...*



smartyrohan12 said:


> *yah point taken...please tell me how is the gaming performance..and is it enough for next 3 - 4 years...*



*I was taking about the core i3 processor ...tell me about it...*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 23, 2011)

2 years.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 23, 2011)

i guess 2 years is fyn...what abt core i5..??

*can anyonw tell me how is the after sales service of HP and acer...*


----------



## Krow (Aug 23, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> *can anyonw tell me how is the after sales service of HP and acer...*



Please refrain from using varied fonts and large font sizes. Unless extremely necessary to do otherwise, please use normal fonts. Thanks.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 23, 2011)

Same. Its more limited by the GPU.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 24, 2011)

if u can then just extend ur budget a lil bit and go for dell xps or look something out in sony.
HP DV4 is not good at all according to me.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 24, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> if u can then just extend ur budget a lil bit and go for dell xps or look something out in sony.
> HP DV4 is not good at all according to me.



You have had some bad experience with dv4? i'd like to know 
I have a dv4 3016tx and i absolutely love it. i had certain expectations when getting it and it has performed admirably well (esp for its price)


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Krow said:


> Please refrain from using varied fonts and large font sizes. Unless extremely necessary to do otherwise, please use normal fonts. Thanks.



ohk point taken ...but i wanted to know howz the after sales service of HP cause ive heard that it isnt gud...


----------



## crazyfreak316 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> HP DV4 3016TX - 42k This has an i5 and 4GB ram.
> Flipkart.com: HP Pavilion DV6 Series Dv4 - 3016tx: Computer
> ASUS K53SC-SX054D - 34k i5 and 520M.
> Flipkart.com: Asus K Series K53SC-SX054D: Computer
> ...



You are not taking into account the recent decision made by HP to sell off their PC business. HP probably isn't a good decision, until we know what's gonna happen to their PC business.


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 24, 2011)

Krow said:


> Please refrain from using varied fonts and large font sizes. Unless extremely necessary to do otherwise, please use normal fonts. Thanks.



Krow, you are a life saver 

@ OP
I vote for 15r


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, I would suggest u go for 14R. 15R is basically 15.6" its big screen so wont help u much as a portable PC. second why blue ray ? we wont be using this in near future. even HD is not common in India. 
And go for i5 or i7, RAM, HDD is good and add a graphic card. After sales service  of DELL is best in country.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 24, 2011)

crazyfreak316 said:


> You are not taking into account the recent decision made by HP to sell off their PC business. HP probably isn't a good decision, until we know what's gonna happen to their PC business.


1) Once we buy the laptop, its not going to change as its in our hands.
2) The new owner or HP will *have to* cover all warranties. The new owner might even give better services.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 1) Once we buy the laptop, its not going to change as its in our hands.
> 2) The new owner or HP will *have to* cover all warranties. The new owner might even give better services.




but i still guess that the new owner may get sum business strategy and get over with the warranty liability...


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 25, 2011)

an off the topic ques...can u ppl tell me how to set the profile picture...??

seems that no one is an acer fan...it offers 9 hours battery backup still no votes..!!

...................after sales service of hp and life of an hp product.. plz more info abt it..........


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 25, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> but i still guess that the new owner may get sum business strategy and get over with the warranty liability...


That would be terrible PR.



smartyrohan12 said:


> an off the topic ques...can u ppl tell me how to set the profile picture...??
> 
> seems that no one is an acer fan...it offers 9 hours battery backup still no votes..!!
> 
> ...................after sales service of hp and life of an hp product.. plz more info abt it..........


Its decent.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 25, 2011)

any lenovo brands?? between 30k-40k...


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2011)

Regarding the service of HP: its pretty good. i fact i'm very pleased with the service they are offering on my 3016tx. Onsite and they are very prompt (depends on your neighborhood HP service centre though). right now i'd say its as good as dell...


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 26, 2011)

pranav0091 said:


> Regarding the service of HP: its pretty good. i fact i'm very pleased with the service they are offering on my 3016tx. Onsite and they are very prompt (depends on your neighborhood HP service centre though). right now i'd say its as good as dell...



thankx for that ..btw where r u from??


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 27, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> thankx for that ..btw where r u from??



Calicut, Kerala.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 27, 2011)

smartyrohan12 said:


> any lenovo brands?? between 30k-40k...



i asked today only... 
getting Lenovo Z-570
i5 proccy, 3gb ram, 15" screen, chiclet keyboard, intergrated GFX, 640GB HDD for 33.75k


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Aug 27, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> i asked today only...
> getting Lenovo Z-570
> i5 proccy, 3gb ram, 15" screen, chiclet keyboard, intergrated GFX, 640GB HDD for 33.75k



no discrete graphics??


----------



## shailesh (Nov 7, 2011)

hi,
I want to buy HP DV4 3016 tx. I am from Mumbai. I couldent fond this model in any Lammington road shop. The online buying sites like flipkart also showing that this model is out of stock. 
Do you have any info about this

Thanks
Shailesh


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Jan 2, 2012)

shailesh said:


> hi,
> I want to buy HP DV4 3016 tx. I am from Mumbai. I couldent fond this model in any Lammington road shop. The online buying sites like flipkart also showing that this model is out of stock.
> Do you have any info about this
> 
> ...



I am also searching for dv4 3016 tx from 1 month. but everyone says its discontinued and out of stock.

if any1 knows where to buy it then please share.


----------



## shean (Jan 2, 2012)

I am using toshiba-satellite c350 in my office from last 2 years. It is really reliable and comfortable to use. I am also looking for person laptop that is also reasonable


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 3, 2012)

shean said:


> I am also looking for person laptop that is also reasonable


You can tell us your requirement and budget so that we can suggest you accordingly.


----------



## shean (Jan 9, 2012)

I am looking for budgeted laptop  may be with AMD processor..Like to have some laptop below 20k.

Processor:AMD
Size:14 inch
HD:320GB
RAM:2GB

Pls suggest me..Which one is best..


----------

